

Create hierarchies with Backbone models; Listen to changes with Backbone events. - jdkanani
http://dhruvaray.github.io/backbone-associations/

======
dhruvaray
Backbone-Associations allows Backbone applications to model 1:1 & 1:N
associations between application models and Collections. More importantly,
applications can listen to any kind of change (change, add, remove, reset,
sort, destroy) in this hierarchy using standard Backbone events and respond to
them. (views can re-render for example). The implementation strives to be tiny
(2.2KB), easy-to-understand, light-weight and fast.

